# Leupold UltimateSlam Vs Nikon Slughunter



## Shooter Buck (Jul 30, 2008)

I have a H&R 20 ga Ultra Slug gun that I need to put a scope on and I was thinking of putting on either the Leupold UltimateSlam w/ SABR or the Nikon Slughunter w/ BDC. Who has one of these scopes and how do you like them? Thanks


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

I like both, and both would work great on your gun. If I were splitting hairs, I'd take the Leupold for a few reasons. When comparing these two models, the Leupolds glass is a touch better....just a touch better, however, both are nice for their prices. I like the reticle on the Leupold a bit better. Leupolds are made here in the USA by an American company. Both are good scopes for their intended purpose so you really can't go wrong. Pick the model with reticle you like best and your good to go.


----------



## jimmy johans (Feb 19, 2007)

Please check as not all Leupold is made in USA. 
Some are assembled in USA very few models.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

jimmy johans said:


> Please check as not all Leupold is made in USA.
> Some are assembled in USA very few models.


This is very true! All golden ring optics however are designed, and manufactered in the USA. Or so they claim. I think the Ultimate Slam is manufactered here.


----------



## Craig M (May 17, 2000)

Both are nice scopes and would serve you well however, which one has the better warrenty? Last I knew, Leupold has a lifetime, no questions asked policy.


----------



## road trips (Jan 10, 2008)

Another vote for Ultimate Slam.Love mine


----------



## woodie slayer (Feb 25, 2006)

i've got the ultimate slam on my pro hunter....wife has the nikon bdc m/l scope on her t/c omega..both nice scopes but think the leupold is the best choice..made in usa plus lifetime warrenty


----------

